# Canon vs Nikon DSLR



## TechnoBOY (Aug 23, 2014)

what do u suggest ??
Any one used both slr 
which one lasts longer


----------



## Gollum (Aug 23, 2014)

One of these have an AF motor, I can't remember which.
Cam with AF motor is slightly better as you do not have to adjust your lense and the motor does all the focusing for you.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2014)

Cam motor is standard on both at certain tier.


----------

